# PL Deluxe 1966 Batmobile WIP



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi folks. 

I am about to start up a new project to build the PL Deluxe 1966 Batmobile. 

As everyone else, I am doing an extensive research on the subject and have one doubt. 

Did the #1 batmobile (first season) have headlights, besides the orange rectangular ones on the front of the car?

And did it have brake lights? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

40 things you never knew about the Batmobile as the original goes up for auction (photo slideshow) | 89.3 KPCC

Batmobile (1960s series | Batman Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia)


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Alpink!

I ended up coming across the images below. 

Yes, the Batmobile had headlights, but I couln'd find any sreencap from the episodes with them turned on.







This image is not from an episode, but from an event to which Adam West went characterized.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

These are the sprues, after being washed two times.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

See the level of the care with details.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

The positions 18, 19 and 20 have no parts in the sprues. I sent an email to PL asking them about it, with no response so far. However those parts are not mentioned in the instructions manual. Besides, I also found nothing about them in the several OoB reviews that I read about this kit and the pictures there didn't show them either.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, those are my plans:

1) Lighting the headlights and the orange front lights (bat-rays);
2) Lighting the beacon with 3 LEDs to simulate a spinning movement;
3) Lighting the batphone, the batscope and all the dashboard lights;
4) Lighting the turbine's afterburner outlet;
5) Lighting the two pairs of side-lights on the arch;
6) Lighting the taillights;
7) Making the wheels free to spin;
8) Power all the kit without having to give up on the turbine inside the engine bay.

I will use a Tenacontrols board to make part of this lighting plan.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Fernando Mureb said:


> The positions 18, 19 and 20 have no parts in the sprues.


there are a couple of different versions of this kit. one with an atomic engine and one with an internal combustion engine. (depending if you wanted to build in-universe version or tv prop version)
there's also snap versions and deluxe versions


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Aussie! 

Thanks. This is the Deluxe edition and it comes with both the engine motor and the atomic turbine. 

As I have said, this "problem" with the sprue probably is not a problem at all, because the non-existent parts are not mentioned in the instructions.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I have already applied a coat of primer on all pieces. Then I have started sanding seamlines and little burrs. 

The progress here is very slow, because I am still finishing my C-57D, which I hope to have it done this week.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi everyone!

It's been a while since my last post!

I had some problems and also I was attracted by other interests, so the batmobile build remained stopped for several month.

I restarted the build three month ago, but was surprised by the new photobucket policy to allow one publish pictures on third party sites.

Does someone know whether there are similar requirements by other sites, like flickr, for example? If all of them wants to get paid to allow us publish pictures elsewhere, I will make PPT presentations with my images and publish them as mp4 videos on YouTube.

Thanks


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I use Imgur which is free, easy to use and very flexible.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I went with Imgur as well. It's different from Photobucket so there's a little learning involved, but so far it's been easier to use and faster for me.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you, guys! 

I will try it and then reestablish the broken links to the images on this thread. 

Unfortunately, those images on my old threads will remain broken forever, because it would be an insane job to redo everything.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fernando Mureb said:


> ...Unfortunately, those images on my old threads will remain broken forever, because it would be an insane job to redo everything.


I agree. I was able to recover all of my image files from Photobucket so I still have them, but going back and restoring 10 years worth of posts on the various forums I visit daily would be a nearly impossible task. I'll restore them if anyone ever asks (if I can figure out which images were posted), but otherwise I'm leaving them as-is.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I already opened an account at Imgur. In fact, it is more user-friendly and intuitive than Photobucket and also has a much more clean and simple interface. I hope soon I will have all the links reestablished.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Richard and Zombie_61


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi folks!

As you may have seen on page #1, I have started changing the old links to Photobucket, replacing them for new links to Imgur, therefore recovering the image views.

There is still some job to do, but I believe I will have it done by tomorrow.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Appreciate the effort! :thumbsup:


----------

